# Seek charter/instruction in SW UK



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I will be visiting SW England ST Just, near Falmouth and Penzance in the first week and a half of Nov 01. I would love to get a day or two of intensive sailing instruction in, maybe even do a sail to the Scillies if possible. I am not completely new to sailing (have chartered 34ft boats on Lake Michigan, St Lawrence, and Chesapeak bay) but am basically still a novice eager to learn and experience UK coastal waters in November. Please contact me if you can help or know of someone who can. Thanks.


----------



## budd (Jul 12, 2001)

HI

My name is Brendan Budd and I live in Penryn which is on Falmouth Harbour. I do some teaching for the local sailing schools and take people out in charter boats. 
Most boats are out of the water by end October but one may be available for hire.

My own 24ft traditiopnal style gaff cutter has just been launched but has yet to be coded for charter in the Falmouth estuary - it is not really suitable for a trip to the Scillies, particularly at that time of the year.

Which St Just are you visiting, the one on Falmouth harbour or the one in Penwith near to Penzance.

We have a guest house and you can check us out on www.cornwall-selectively.co.uk The site is being updated so look at it several times over the next week or so - would be glad of your opinion.

Hope to hear from you.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello Brendan:

Congratulations on the launch of your boat, and I like your house and web site too, very nicely done and packed with useful info. All it is missing is a picture of your boat but I suspect that this will be remedied given the time.

Cornwall is such a wonderful place especially for coastal walking with the sea and rugged coast on one side and charming countryside on the other. And in my experience warm and hospitable people too. I was there last Dec (a Cliffside cottage next to Cape Cornwall, about 5 miles up the coast past Sennen cove from Land''s End, it has a coast guard station that is manned part of the day) and had people playing golf on the 9 holes behind the cottage and 5 days of sun out of 7 and plenty of wind.

So I am back again, this time in November, and as I plan to do a transatlantic crossing in the years to come (2009 when I also plan to enter the Fastnet) I thought I would see if I could get a day of sailing in the area with a local who could take me over the charts and teach me as much as I could absorb in one day while also having the pleasure of sailing the area. I hope to make my landfall in the Scillies and then come accross to Falmouth to become a temporary member of the Royal Cornwall yacht club which is why I mentioned the sail to the Scillies.

I confess that to date all my sailing has been of the fair weather variety (after all people don''t charter their boats for day sailing to a fairly inexperienced person such as myself in any other kind of weather thankgoodness) so I am anxious to get a taste of relatively more uncomfortable sailing conditions in a bullet proof boat with someone who knows exactly what they are doing. I''m sure that sailing off the Cornish coast in November would give me what I was looking for and then some. It may even give me pause before I spend all sorts of money on expensive sailing courses and eventually a boat but I suspect that it will have the opposite effect and just serve to add fuel to the desire to fulfill my dream. 

So if you feel up to the job of doing the skippering/instructing and know of a suitable charter vessel that might work let me know. Otherwise if you know of a charter vessel and a skipper you would be most welcome to join us if you wished.

Regards,
Marco


----------

